# Estação Covilhã - Oregon Scientific WMR928NX



## TóMicas (27 Nov 2007 às 21:32)

Olá, recebi no passado dia23/11 a minha oregon WMR928NX, Já está a trabalhar, 
fica na Covilhã, quem quiser ver no wunderground é: IUNDEFIN42. Já agora tambem gostaria de saber se há algum servidor Portugues ou são só americanos?

Obrigado


*Link:* http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN42


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2007 às 21:40)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



TóMicas disse:


> Olá, recebi no passado dia23/11 a minha oregon WMR928NX, Já está a trabalhar,
> fica na Covilhã, quem quiser ver no wunderground é: IUNDEFIN42. Já agora tambem gostaria de saber se há algum servidor Portugues ou são só americanos?
> 
> Obrigado



Bem vindo ao forum TóMicas contamos com a tua participação e dados 

Olha podes por o site assim é mais fácil aceder aos dados...

Quanto aos servidores quem nos dera a nós que houvesse pelo menos um portugues...


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 21:45)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



TóMicas disse:


> Olá, recebi no passado dia23/11 a minha oregon WMR928NX, Já está a trabalhar,
> fica na Covilhã, quem quiser ver no wunderground é: IUNDEFIN42. Já agora tambem gostaria de saber se há algum servidor Portugues ou são só americanos?
> 
> Obrigado



Bem-vindo TóMicas!


Em Portugal que eu conheça não, mas existem pelo menos dois a nível europeu :

- AWEKAS - Austríaco 
- Meteoclimatic - Espanhol

Eu tenho a minha nos dois, podes ver nos links da minha assinatura.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2007 às 21:50)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



TóMicas disse:


> Olá, recebi no passado dia23/11 a minha oregon WMR928NX, Já está a trabalhar,
> fica na Covilhã, quem quiser ver no wunderground é: IUNDEFIN42. Já agora tambem gostaria de saber se há algum servidor Portugues ou são só americanos?
> Obrigado



Bem-vindo,

Mais uma excelente estação. A Covilhã começa a ter muitos pontos de observação 

Podes também partilhar os teus dados no awekas e meteoclimatic. São Europeus.

E parabens, pelo que vi no wunderground a estação parece estar bem "afinada".


----------



## lsalvador (27 Nov 2007 às 22:21)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



TóMicas disse:


> Olá, recebi no passado dia23/11 a minha oregon WMR928NX, Já está a trabalhar,
> fica na Covilhã, quem quiser ver no wunderground é: IUNDEFIN42. Já agora tambem gostaria de saber se há algum servidor Portugues ou são só americanos?
> 
> Obrigado



Parabens pela estação, tambem comprei uma Oregon, mas a versão 968 é igual mas a versão dos States, mas o tempo de espera é que esta a ser longoooooooooooooooooo, pois comprei no Ebay no passado dia 14 de Outubro e neste momento, ainda esta retida na Alfandega em Lisboa 

Vamos ver quando chega


----------



## emorbita.net (7 Jan 2010 às 16:23)

TóMicas disse:


> Olá, recebi no passado dia23/11 a minha oregon WMR928NX, Já está a trabalhar,
> fica na Covilhã, quem quiser ver no wunderground é: IUNDEFIN42. Já agora tambem gostaria de saber se há algum servidor Portugues ou são só americanos?
> 
> Obrigado
> ...



Antes de mais peço desculpa pela ignorância que eventualmente vier a revelar... 

Sou professor de CFQ numa escola básica de Guimarães onde fui colocado este ano.
Descobri no inventário do material de CFQ uma WMR928NX da Oregon.
Já confirmei, brilha de nova, aliás, de nenhum uso.

Em tempos que já lá vão, participei num projecto em que adquiri uma Davis (acho eu) que depois liguei a um computador com acesso à internet, e que automaticamente actualizava dados (vento, temperatura, etc) na página da escola onde na altura estava colocado.

Será que posso fazer o mesmo com esta estação da Oregon?


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jan 2010 às 17:57)

emorbita.net disse:


> Antes de mais peço desculpa pela ignorância que eventualmente vier a revelar...
> 
> Sou professor de CFQ numa escola básica de Guimarães onde fui colocado este ano.
> Descobri no inventário do material de CFQ uma WMR928NX da Oregon.
> ...



Boa tarde.
Antes de mais bem vindo ao forum. Sim pode colocar esta estação na internte, pois ela tem ligação ao PC.

Basta para isso arranjar o software e enviar dados para a Internet.

Crie um topico proprio com a sua estação e vai ter muita ajuda para o fazer.

Um abraço e força.


----------



## emorbita.net (7 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Obrigado! 
Vou já fazer isso mesmo.
Um abraço,
Gil Nunes


----------

